# Hello from Vancouver!



## Shauna (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!  

I heard about Specktra from the mac_cosmetics community on LiveJournal, and decided to join after enjoying a shopping trip with a random guru from YouTube.  I've come to accept that I am addicted to make-up and enjoy surrounding myself with others willing, and eager, to enable my addiction.  My primary loves are MAC, Stila, and LUSH.

Outside of the make-up world, my name is Shauna, I'm a few weeks shy of 22 but don't look a day over 14, live in beautiful Vancouver, British Columbia (and am missing the Olympics already), my cat (Goliath) is my pride and joy, I have a degree in psychology but am currently enjoying selling adult novelty products instead, and I'm addicted to World of Warcraft.  

Looking forward to seeing what Specktra is all about and making new friends in the process.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 3, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a graduate in psychology too!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

hello and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Yushimi (Mar 10, 2010)

YAY GO VANCOUVER!  Lolz, I'm from Vancouver too  
Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Cinci (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Shauna!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------

